# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hoge bloeddruk en detox maandkuur

## marja42

Hallo,

Ik heb hoge bloeddruk en gebruik hiervoor metoprololsuccinaat 50 mg. Nu wil ik een detox maandkuur van Jacob Hooij erbij doen. Is dit mogelijk? Dit heeft ook invloed op de bloedcirculatie.

----------

